# Has anyone bought from Tyersal Stud Farm?



## Nickyhorse89 (26 July 2015)

Hi

I'm loaning at the moment with view to buy in the future and thought I was have a look at what's out there. Seen a couple of horses I like advertised by them.

Haven't seen any reviews about them and found a few articles on Google regarding the farm but nothing to state what the horses are like.

Thanks


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 July 2015)

I will PM you


----------



## webble (27 July 2015)

I didn't buy from them but my boy was bred there and is fab


----------



## dingle12 (27 July 2015)

Coloured in my sig was breed there tyersal pie marley. Won everything he's turned his hoof to lols but can be quirky.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (27 July 2015)

Thanks webble, I've seen a yearling that I would like to look at but didn't have any information about the farm


----------



## dingle12 (27 July 2015)




----------



## Nickyhorse89 (27 July 2015)

Your horse is gorgeous dingle12.  Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Slave2Magic (2 August 2015)

I bought my boy from Tyersal stud when he was weaned and he is now 4 and just being backed. He is a super laid back lad.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (3 August 2015)

Slave2Magic said:








I bought my boy from Tyersal stud when he was weaned and he is now 4 and just being backed. He is a super laid back lad.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, he looks lovely. How did you cope without a horse to ride? Is this your first time dealing with a young horse? Got loads more questions lol.


----------



## Slave2Magic (3 August 2015)

I have an arab mare as well so continued to ride her. I backed my arab myself but this is my first time owning from weaning. I made sure he has super ground manners as he is 17.1. The other important thing to me was not over handling and living as a herd for the first few years of his life,


----------

